# Unweighted Sculpin patterns?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

How do you fish unweighted sculpin patterns? From what i understand they have no swim bladder so they hug the bottom..wondering how you keep them down. Or if it is even necessary..
Janus


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

personally i weight the crap out of all my sculpin patters, the only unweighted sculpin i have used is a muddler, but i fish it fast like a tiny mouse pattern, total reaction strike. what pattern are you using? try putting some shot a few inches up the tippet and swing it deep, if its not near the bottom its not imitating a sculpin, doesnt mean its not imitating something else so it may still work, but if you want a sculpin its on the bottom.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

woolhead sculpins alot like these
http://www.westfly.com/fly-pattern-recipe/wet/woolheadsculpin.shtml


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

tie them in olive with a bead head and about 15 wraps of lead and you have more or less what i throw at them! also you can fish them unweighted fast just under the surface (push a wake), throw it right against the bank or cover, give it a short pause and a half dozen qick strips. you'll get alot of follows but somtimes you hook up, it works well for bass too.

if you want to see it in action youtube "streamer take" its basically the coolest thing i have ever seen. in fact ill just throw the link in because this is so neat.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am sure it weighted down as it been said they hug the bottom and it would be unnatural and may spook smallies. I have found this out while experimenting. Once I got it straight to the bottmom and just gradual tugs and pull just about an hour before dark. Very productive. Also I use 2x tippet now with these. I have a great mud puppy fly in black and olive. I am in the works to make a new design with EP fibers so as not have as much weight on them and use a 5 to7wt rod. Will post a picture when I get it altogether.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Early am and late at dusk, swing the sculpin in 4 inch strip across cobbly riffles, quarter across and down, when its up near the surface, some bruisers can be taken, sculpins live in rocks and love riffles where, when spooked, will dart 4-6" and stop, they are not designed for long distance swimming, only real short spurts then stop and hide under a rock or right on the bottom motionless. 

Would like to see the Erico Sculpin, my buddy ties one, pretty cool and yes, a little easier to throw.

Salmonid


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips.
Flyfish Dog you wrote


> I am sure it weighted down as it been said they hug the bottom and it would be unnatural and may spook smallies


do you mean don't weight them for smallies? That's what I'm after with them in the spring...
Thanks all for helping me understand the retrieves and nature of them a little better.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I left out the part that if it wasn't waeighted down to where it is naturally which on the bottom. It being unnatural if it was submerged or floating. In another way keep it on the bottom as this been the most productive way for smallies IMO. Sorry to confuse you on this.


----------

